# Accident at Hancock Rapids on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River



## eideho

Does anyone have any details on a recent high water accident on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River in Idaho last weekend?


----------



## carvedog

Montana man drowns on Idaho rafting trip | KTVB.COM | KTVB.COM | Boise, Idaho news


----------



## piophan

carvedog said:


> Montana man drowns on Idaho rafting trip | KTVB.COM | KTVB.COM | Boise, Idaho news


The last paragraph of that article was about our group. Biggest water I have ever seen.


----------



## Junk Show Tours

piophan said:


> The last paragraph of that article was about our group. Biggest water I have ever seen.


What was the water level?


----------



## carvedog

Paddle Iraq said:


> What was the water level?


Just shy of nine feet or around 17K.


----------



## carvedog

piophan said:


> The last paragraph of that article was about our group. Biggest water I have ever seen.


Any word on the boats? Purple Maravia and a Yellow highside right??

Someone found a cooler down on the main and posted up on the Idaho Whitewater list. 

Hope you get your stuff back and glad everyone is alright.


----------



## piophan

carvedog said:


> Just shy of nine feet or around 17K.


The ranger told us it was at 25k by the time we got off the river at 7pm. The gauge at Corn Creek after the confluence stops at 36k and the water was 2' above that.


----------



## piophan

No word on the rafts yet. We also lost a shredder that was rolled up on the back of one of the boats. Thanks for the heads up about the cooler.


----------



## bllarson

We were down there as well- be interesting to see where all that wood ends up. We watched 30-40' Ponderosa pines with root balls run Velvet without even slowing down, mystery move in Pistol and then one breach like a whale in the eddy line at Sunflower. Hopefully it was high enough long enough to get most of it out of there. 

It was wild, exhilarating, scary, BIG, and a great reminder of what it means to be on an un-dammed free flowing river.


----------



## benpetri

I was there with a separate crew on Friday as well. Our group of 13 was ahead of the trip that had the fatality. We had just routed 25 miles of the impassible canyon at epic highwater, and were just getting our stoke on at the takeout, when a pickup truck comes barreling down the road and said that an unmanned raft was floating down toward us from the confluence. Our crew threw a couple of kayaks in the truck, headed upstream and somehow managed to tow the boat (right side up but no oars) into an eddy below Cranmer Creek (props to Kate Wagner for that!). Our crew then floated it down to the takeout with loaner oars, thinking someone would soon be by for it.

An hour later, a different truck comes down to pick up the raft, and the driver (who was part of the group with the fatality) informs us that the oarsman had died. I didn't get the full details on the accident, and didn't want to pry. The driver was thinking that a heart attack may be been involved, but it seemed speculative. I'm sure others know a lot more than I do about the accident.

My deepest condolences to everyone on that trip. It was really awful.

Never heard or saw the two other missing boats. Maybe they were ahead of our group to start with? We probably got to the ramp about 5ish and maybe left about 7:00 - 7:30 pm.


----------



## piophan

The two other boats were from my group on Saturday.


----------



## benpetri

That makes more sense. Hope you find them!


----------



## redbeard

just wondering about my buddy Whip, either of you two on the trip with him? 

edit: his trip was due out on the 8th, so they may just be sitting it out along the way...

anyone? Bueller?


----------



## confluence_eric

carvedog said:


> Any word on the boats? Purple Maravia and a Yellow highside right??
> 
> Someone found a cooler down on the main and posted up on the Idaho Whitewater list.
> 
> Hope you get your stuff back and glad everyone is alright.


That is correct. Our group lost the Purple Maravia and Yellow Highside. We know the rafts floated past Corn Crk with the Highside flipped back upright and the Maravia upside-down. If anyone has information on those please let me know. The river was at 3.8 at the putin and rose to about 9 ft on the last day. Impassable Canyon was very scary and we had 3 rafts flip (first one at Redside Rapid), front chamber of one boat pop on a log (and later flip) and lots of scary swims. No exxageration that a couple of us were only a minute or two from drowning. We made it down to the confluence on Saturday around 8pm. Otter Bar, our intended campsite for Saturday night was underwater and we were forced to go down river. We were behind the group with the fatality and my deepest condolences go out to that group and the man's family.


----------



## sarahkonamojo

Eric, glad to hear you are all ok.
Ran the Grand with you, I think, in 2008. Hope you get that nice boat of yours back.
I was on the river (middle fork) with Grijalva a week before you...
Hum Sa,
Sarah


----------



## carvedog

redbeard said:


> just wondering about my buddy whip, either of you two on the trip with him?


A message I got was that he was coming off today I believe. Let some of my info on his cell phone so I hope to hear from him soon. 

Quote=and we had 3 rafts flip (first one at Redside Rapid),

Just curious where you ran this. I have run it at 7.7 or so and it seemed like there were sneaks far right and far, far left. 

Piophan- yes of course that makes sense. The level I posted was the level at the gauge at the MF Lodge. Of course 65 miles downstream would easily add another 10k. I bet Big Creek was pumping in 3K on its own, not to mention Camas, Loon and a host of smaller tribs.

What gets me at these higher flows is how much sloshing is going on in the lower canyon - I call it the giant in the bath tub effect. Stuff isn't there and then you see this pulse and waves just build right in front of you and then explode......pretty scary stuff. The constrictions in the lower canyon make it even more volatile.


----------



## cmsummit

I was part of a Summit County group on the M.F. 5/29 - 6/02. I'm glad that we got off the river when we did. Condolences to the friends and family of the drowning victim.


----------



## redbeard

thanks man, just saw this and got worried!

RIP Micheal Fitzpatrick


----------



## confluence_eric

carvedog said:


> and we had 3 rafts flip (first one at Redside Rapid),
> 
> Just curious where you ran this. I have run it at 7.7 or so and it seemed like there were sneaks far right and far, far left.


Terrible run...that was our second huge mistake of the day (first was just getting on the river, we knew it was rising but were shocked to see it was at 8.6 ft when we stopped at Flying B Ranch). So I didn't really have a "run" of Redside. I was pulling into the eddy to scout with the rest of our group but I was told to just run it.  I tried to get far right but after pulling all the way left to get to the eddy, it was useless. The river was too powerful and I ended up running right into the hole. Swam about 4-5 miles down river (it was so powerful that I just kept getting pulled into the center) before finally getting to an eddy (choked full of trees) and pulling myself to the bank. Almost gave up after passing a camp and yelling for help and passing them before they could even get a throw line found. 10 mph sounds right (insane) and that was the scariest part, knowing the rest of my group was way upriver and unable to get to me. After that it got worse, with 2 more rafts flips and a front chamber popped by a log. Otter Bar campsite underwater so we were forced to go further. We were very lucky to all survive.


----------



## piophan

I was in the boat with Eric. He was pulling with all his might and I was paddling but it was no use, the current took us right into the meat of it. Swimming Weber right below Redside was the scariest moment of my life. Something kept me under long enough for me to start to black out before I popped back up. I somehow managed to make a small eddy on river right just below Mist Falls rapid. The water was so big we never should have attempte it but once we were in the lower canyon there was no choice but to keep going. My condolences also to the friends and family of Michael Fitzpatrick.


----------



## carvedog

piophan said:


> I was in the boat with Eric. He was pulling with all his might and I was paddling but it was no use, the current took us right into the meat of it. Swimming Weber right below Redside was the scariest moment of my life. Something kept me under long enough for me to start to black out before I popped back up. I somehow managed to make a small eddy on river right just below Mist Falls rapid. The water was so big we never should have attempte it but once we were in the lower canyon there was no choice but to keep going. My condolences also to the friends and family of Michael Fitzpatrick.


HOLY CRAP. Glad you are all right. If you got pushed to river left there is a horrible ripping eddy line down there (in Weber ) off the rock point that creates those ocean rollers. Hard to imagine with another foot of water how scary that would be. 

So someone told you to 'just run it" ......did you kick them in the nuts after the trip? Sounds like they need a good swift one. There are 8 or 10 spots I don't f0ck with at high flow on the MF and the middle of Redside is one of them. 

Wow. Just wow. 

RIP Michael F. and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## mcgow13

We lost three boats - a purple Maravia, a yellow Hyside, and a shredder. We are lucky to be alive. Anyone who runs the Main Salmon and finds gear can call me at 970-513-0094. Thanks


----------



## eideho

Thanks all for the responses. My Middle Fork experiences over the years have been in low water (3 feet or less). I can only imagine that water at flows like this. 

I am more of a cruiser - Main Salmon in August this year....

River trips, whether looking for adrenaline or a peaceful cruise, are a wonderful experience. I feel it personally when a good trip goes bad and someone is hurt or lost. Equipment can be replaced.

RIP Michael and my sincere condolences for his friends and family.


----------



## cadster

We scouted Redside on the right above the corner on Friday and it was fairly easy to boat by hugging the inside corner. I then crossed over below and found the easiest route thru Weber was to be far left. There as a hole hiding in the wave train left of center.

Cradle made a good camp to watch the trees float by on Saturday. Sorry the yellow boat wasn't reachable by us from camp when it passed. The MF was clear of floating wood when we came out on Sunday.

Eddy lines starting at Devils Tooth caused me the biggest problems in the canoe.



carvedog said:


> Just curious where you ran this. I have run it at 7.7 or so and it seemed like there were sneaks far right and far, far left.


----------



## TonyM

Our group chose to sit tight at camp the day it peaked, there were 60-80 foot ponderosas floating downstream and we saw no reason to run the canyon with them. We kept seeing the Summit County crew, we were worried about you guys in the shredder, glad you rolled it up. Thanks for all the ass shots! We ran the 30 miles from trail camp to the confluence in about 3 hours on the 6th, crazy giant exploding waves, I got bitch slapped by them a few times for sure. Our group had clean lines though and we were happy to be out of the canyon. So sorry to hear about the fatality, my condolences to friends and family. T


----------



## palidog

I was there with another Summit County group, and you can add me to the list of never having seen anything like that. Irregular is the word I kept using. Our group did well with only two flips in Haystack, with no injuries. It is a trip I will never forget.


----------



## carvedog

mcgow13 said:


> We lost three boats - a purple Maravia, a yellow Hyside, and a shredder. We are lucky to be alive. Anyone who runs the Main Salmon and finds gear can call me at 970-513-0094. Thanks


One of my guide buddies saw the privates who rescued your Maravia as it was going down. He thought the boat looked relatively intact for having been upside down for a while. 

I talked to your wife last night as I didn't know someone else had already contacted you. Sorry about how late it was. 

I am an hour south of Stanley, if there is anything I can do to help facilitate getting this home to you - let me know. 

Looks like the highside is on the Lower Main. Report was it was upside down the last they saw.


----------



## redbeard

Just spoke with my friend Whip, said they had two flips in the first 1.9 miles, but only two more the rest of the trip. Sounds like they got off easy.


----------



## boyophir

*high water of '96*

ran the middle fork into the main salmon at 10 or 11 feet in '96, main salmon was 100,000 when we took out at riggins. did the main from the middle fork take out to riggins in 1.5 days...epic!


----------



## whip

*2 cents*

Was in the Glenwood/Littleton/Boulder firefighter/ski patrol group. Our first two flips were in Murph's less than a mile into the trip. We had 10 rafts/dory and 3 kayaks. Our trip leader Harlin rocked we reviewed the run daily before putting on. We ran in tight formation evenly spaced. Every boat had line to secure in the eddies and lines to throw. One kayaker sagely attached to a raft on day 3. Our two safety kayakers rocked and ran ahead signalling the runs and rescuing swimmers. The flatwater was 
big with huge holes and waves in places. It was an epic bigwater trip for many including myself who ran it for the first time. I have to say the guidebooks were of little use because most rapids at 8' + beared little resemblance to what we were looking at. We were saddened to hear of the fatality on the way home but weren't overly surprized as we helped some groups including commercials that seemed a bit unprepared for such big water.


----------



## carvedog

whip said:


> Was in the Glenwood/Littleton/Boulder firefighter/ski patrol group. Our first two flips were in Murph's less than a mile into the trip. We had 10 rafts/dory and 3 kayaks. Our trip leader Harlin rocked we reviewed the run daily before putting on. We ran in tight formation evenly spaced. Every boat had line to secure in the eddies and lines to throw. One kayaker sagely attached to a raft on day 3. Our two safety kayakers rocked and ran ahead signalling the runs and rescuing swimmers. The flatwater was
> big with huge holes and waves in places. It was an epic bigwater trip for many including myself who ran it for the first time. I have to say the guidebooks were of little use because most rapids at 8' + beared little resemblance to what we were looking at. We were saddened to hear of the fatality on the way home but weren't overly surprized as we helped some groups including commercials that seemed a bit unprepared for such big water.


Glad you had a good trip Whip. Murphs can be a real ass whipper at that flow and the darn thing is almost invisible with all the class 2 above it. 
Curious where your other flips were. Shoot we had three at 5 feet, but I think a couple of those were because they just wanted to go swimming......


----------



## lhowemt

carvedog said:


> Glad you had a good trip Whip. Murphs can be a real ass whipper at that flow and the darn thing is almost invisible with all the class 2 above it.
> Curious where your other flips were. Shoot we had three at 5 feet, but I think a couple of those were because they just wanted to go swimming......


Fruit Salad


----------



## ej888

I was with one of the Summit County groups as well,(same as palidog) apparently both trips had a shredder. I chose to shred every day when the water rose. We easily skirted everything, never flipped it, and where able to chase swimmers with it. I am glad I did, I felt safer there than anywhere else. What a trip that was, I feel extremely lucky to have been on the middle fork that week and be safe at home now. Irregular is the perfect word.


----------



## ibyakn

*MF Salmon high water trip*

I was part of another group on the MF during this time. We put on Thursday, June 3rd at about 3:30pm. Our group was made up of people from Portland, Durango, Eagle River (Alaska), and Wisconsin. We had two guys who brought open boats from Wisconsin but they didn't have a chance to take any strokes. The level was 5.3 when we put on and it quickly went up due to all the rain. Our first flip was in Murph's Hole but the raft thankfully stuck in the eddy immediately below it on river right. That was our only flip of the trip thankfully. Our cat made the sneak on river left at Velvet and the other two rafts punched it. One oarsman got knocked out and was recovered a ways downstream in good shape.

Day two all was really good until pistol. One of our kayakers got flipped in the big boiling eddy on the left and swam. Rescue was good and paddler was reunited with boat about 3/4 mile downstream. During this time the river just kept coming up. We camped at Indian Creek which was cranking. One day 3 two of our group decided to fly out so our group became eight. As we watched huge ponderosa pines cruise down the river we decided to do a second night at Indian, which was a good decision. While we rested we saw a cooler, oars and ultimately a flipped raft go cruising past. We had heard about a group who flipped in Murph's Hole on Saturday shortly after putting on and we figured this was the raft. We ended up passing this same raft stuck on a wood island at mile 45.

On day three the level had dropped from its peak and from here on out we had a blast. We had several guide books which at this point really didn't help with any specifics. Huge reactionary breaking waves were the norm and holes were an exception, at least those described by the books. Our MO was to put the two kayakers in the lead and find the most straightforward route for the rafts. There were few eddies to stop and scout.

One of those eddies did come into play (as mentioned in an earlier post by another paddler) on day 5. We had read about the left sneak at Redside so as I approached the right corner I decided to eddy out as there was obviously big stuff going on. This was unfortunate for us. All three rafts eddied out on the left. After a look at the drop we came to the conclusion that the best option was to line the rafts to the drop of the eddy (which was very large) that ended at the Redside camp. It was 5:00pm and so we called home for the evening to further consider our options. The next day was day 6 our take out day and we had 18 miles to go. The level had come down a bit and the line through Redside actually looked better. The right line is still the way to go. So the two kayakers eddied out on the right below the big rock and waited for whatever was to come. Thankfully all three rafts were able to make the ferry and easily caught the far right line. It was a happy moment for all of us! The biggest lesson I learned was to definitely go for the right line at Redside

From here on out it was big water craziness and fun. I remember coming around the corner in Cliffside (a class II) and getting hit by a 15 foot standing wave. House sized boulders, according to the guide books, were absolutely gone and replaced by big waves.

My condolences go out to Michael's family and friends and I'm glad everyone else who is posting made it out safely.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## cadster

Here's a summary news story:

The Challis Messenger - June 11, 2010


----------



## Herm99

Wow that is quite the story, is there any pics of this madness yet?


----------



## fredm

*Some pictures from our trip during the peak*

We launched Last Friday with another party from Missoula. They had everybody but 2 from their party swim at Murph's hole. We helped them out and they flew out from Indian Creek. We proceeded without any major incidents the rest of the way. We did see quite a bit of trees, boats, groovers, coolers, bags, and other assorted gear float by. Here are some pictures of a raft in the Dolly Lake eddy, Pistol at 8.5 ft, and Sheepeater flooded out at the same level.


----------



## josi

*Middle Fork, May 31-June 4*

We put on the MF on the 31st, when the river was 3.8ft. We pushed out a day earlier than planned, taking out the 4th, when the river was about 7.5. We were a small group, 3 of us on one 16' cat and one 14' hyside. The first three days, the water stayed around 4 feet and then it just poured all night when we were camped near Hospital Bar. When we got the the Flying B, the river was at 6, with no forecast to go up, so we decided to push on. If it had been any higher, we were prepared to fly out. That night we camped at Wilson Creek on the tiny beach that was left and after more rain and an obvious rise in the river level overnight we decided to get out while the getting was 'good'. Weber was enormous; now I know why some people call it Corkscrew with that wave curling over from the left. Throughout the canyon we had to pull over to let logs go by and avoid them hitting our boats and impeding rowing.
Our trip was without incident but we sure saw a lot of accidents along the way. We helped the Montana group at the takeout after seeing the ghost boat float by an hour earlier...and to all them I again send my condolences.
To the Colorado group: we were worried about you guys! I'm glad to hear you're all alright, despite the boats.


----------



## piophan

We were worried about you guys too josi. Glad you guys made the decision to get out a day early. June 5th in Impassable Canyon is not something I want to experience again any time soon. We enjoyed sharing hotsprings with you guys. This is Franklin, the big guy, by the way.


----------



## Outlaw

Our party based out of Grand Junction was scheduled to put on the Middle Fork on June 5. After reviewing the forecast models for flow, we decided to go down the Main Salmon instead. On the afternoon of June 5 we arrived at the Middle Fork take out and found the Summit crew after their epic run. I think someone already mentioned it, but one of the guys had swam for about a half hour with only a drysuit on after loosing his pfd which had become entangled in a flipped oar rig!! I'M SO GLAD THAT YOU ALL MADE IT OUT RELATIVELY SAFELY! My condolences to the family of the heart attack victim. The mouth of the river was raging high on June 5, and appeared to drop substantially the next day. After camping and running the day section on the Main, we decided to not run the Main Wilderness section due to high water. Good decision looking back because a commercial crew decided to be evacuated from the Main Salmon that day near Whip Lash rapid @ ~90,0000 cfs. The Lochsa was a great alternative! I'd like to thank my crew for making the difficult decision to not run the Middle Fork!!! As for those of you who put on a few days earlier, the unfortunate fact is that you wouldn't have had any idea what was about to happen. Glad it wasn't worse than it was. Summit Crew: I hope you find your other rafts. It kind of sucks that we only found the oldest boat. 

Regards


----------



## franklin jones

piophan said:


> We were worried about you guys too josi. Glad you guys made the decision to get out a day early. June 5th in Impassable Canyon is not something I want to experience again any time soon. We enjoyed sharing hotsprings with you guys. This is Franklin, the big guy, by the way.


Hey Franklin It's Franklin. The other Franklin. Glad to see you guys made it. Let me know if you ever get a permit. Two Franklins on one trip has to happen at some point in time. Perhaps at a more chill water level? Also still wonderin if you are gonna make it to Driggs or Boise for the shows? If so let me know. Combine the crews and the mayhem.


----------



## franklin jones

Franklin here,

I would like to thank everyone who helped our crew get through the difficult time we had on the Middle Fork June 4th. From Kate and the kayakers who saved the boat, to the guys who drove down there to tell the kayakers it was coming, and the people who helped unload our boats just as soon as they had gotten done unloading theirs. I don't know how we would have done that on our own, we were all simply done for. Thank you so, so, much. Also Karl and Josi, thanks for the long pulls off the bottles. They were much needed, at least by me and a few others. Thank you all for everything, including the support you have provided here. If it helps anyone else it is to my understanding that this was Michaels favorite place in the whole world especially at the confluence. 
The same group I was with recently lost another one of their rafting crew in an automobile accident, which to me seems to be an injustice. Rest in peace Michael. Take care of one another out there guys and keep your eyes open for me. Im gonna be around.


----------



## dinag

*Dodging the MF*

My sincerest condolences to the the family and friends of the gentleman who died. I'm also glad to hear the rest of the groups made it out in one piece (even if their rafts didn't). Our group, mostly from Idaho Falls and then the two of us from Lafayette, CO opted out of our June 5th launch on the MF. We ended up on Deso for the week and had a great trip. While not the same level of excitement that the MF would have provided, we are happy with what we got. After reviewing all these posts and following the flow charts, I think we made a very good decision. Hoping to make it up to the MF soon under better conditions.


----------



## mcgow13

*Middle Fork Epilogue*

We recovered all of our boats thanks to some terrific ranchers downstream who not only found our boats but hung all the gear to dry out in their barns. The forest service found my shredder in early July and to my surprise - no holes. One hell of a trip.....


----------



## MountainMedic

confluence_eric said:


> That is correct. Our group lost the Purple Maravia and Yellow Highside. We know the rafts floated past Corn Crk with the Highside flipped back upright and the Maravia upside-down. If anyone has information on those please let me know. The river was at 3.8 at the putin and rose to about 9 ft on the last day. Impassable Canyon was very scary and we had 3 rafts flip (first one at Redside Rapid), front chamber of one boat pop on a log (and later flip) and lots of scary swims. No exxageration that a couple of us were only a minute or two from drowning. We made it down to the confluence on Saturday around 8pm. Otter Bar, our intended campsite for Saturday night was underwater and we were forced to go down river. We were behind the group with the fatality and my deepest condolences go out to that group and the man's family.


i met the guy that rowed in the purple mariva at the main put in last month. we were talkin about the high water, he said he was there and i asked him if he saw the legendary boat. he laughed and said he was the one that got her. he didn't know it had taken on a life here on the buzz.


----------



## OregonianRG

We launched June 2 with a group of 14 people. We laid over at Shelf campsite as the river peaked. Myself and the two women in our group flew out at Loon Creek. I have done this river 9 times now and I just didn't want to risk floating at that level with a passenger. I have never walked up and talked with those wranglers at the Loon Creek Ranch, but I am sure glad I did. Those guys were super helpful. They helped us arrange a flight out and helped us haul our gear and boat to the airfield. I know next time I float the MF I will bring those guys some beer. They really appreciate it. They told me they rent out that little cabin down by the river. I didn't know that. Anyway, the rest of our group made it to the takeout with only 4 flips and nobody injured. Most of the group had planned to continue on down the Main. At least they had the sense to bag that idea.


----------

